# TPLEX Nov 2019 update



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

For those who travel north of Manila.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIlvbZrNJi4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIlvbZrNJi4


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Good video.

I wish that the developing countries of the world would recognize that the US did not get a great road system because it was an economic powerhouse, but it became an economic powerhouse because it developed the Dwight D. Eisenhower National System of Interstate and Defense Highways.

If the Philippines could develop an interconnected highway system that linked all major parts of the country together it would have such a significant effect on the countries economic development that you would not recognize the place in about 20 years.

In addition to going north they should also go south to Batangus and Legaspi, build a strong ferry system, and perhaps some long bridges, to get to other islands and build expressways on these islands. 

On the express ways you can average about 80 to 90 kms per hour. On a surface highway you are lucky to get 40 KPH average.

Private Public Partnerships can be entered into that would allow for these to be built and funded by private companies then paid for with the toll fees generated.

Just keep a single RFID chip payment method so you only need one chip on your windshield to pay for everywhere, provide discounts for using the chips so every car gets one and the tool plaza delays will be minimal. Even use the chips to pay for the ferries so all you need to do is drive on to a boat and not stop at 7 or 8 different windows to pay or get Coast Guard stamps etc.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I wish there was not only a complete rail way system but a larger LRT transit system all these trucks and cars they just bottle neck and the only way to make things faster in such a small country is to focus on railways.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The rail system in Manila should be looped, all trains go in a complete circle, one set clockwise, the other counter clockwise, no more bottle necks at the transfer points. (They are all the same gauge rail, so it should be possible.)

The congested parts of the expressways should be widened. 4 lanes each way with slower truck and bus traffic limited to outside lanes. I have heard of the NLEX slowing down to a crawl, EDSA during rush hour speeds. Have higher tolls during peak times to encourage people to spread out their travel.

The expressway system should also be continuous through Manila with some circular routes to get around the city, just like you see in a major US city with the interstate system.

Long distance railways could work but generally they are more economical if between two major cities and all major cities here are on separate islands which means ferries or tunnels. However dedicated trains between some places like Clark as the international airport and Manila as the domestic airport could work.

This would be expensive but could be done as part of a private public partnership implementation with the right incentives and guarantees for the developers/financiers/operators.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> For those who travel north of Manila.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIlvbZrNJi4https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIlvbZrNJi4


Thanks for the update Joe, will be great once the Rosario section is opened, lots of miles to go though before they reach SFC.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Since they stopped the provincial buses stopping on edsa and forced them into the bus lane and the cars out the buses are moving much better now.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for the update Joe, will be great once the Rosario section is opened, lots of miles to go though before they reach SFC.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Your property location is skyrocketing every month with many investing in the many condo projects on the beach, resorts & housing developments in the hills behind the town proper.

San Juan TPLEX exit milestone is start date 2021. See no 96, page 27 of 28 on the CNN article below. With Boracay now being a boring place to go with all the restrictions, many of the high rollers, movie stars are hanging out in San Juan now so i'm certain they will be pressured to expedite it to San Juan.

https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2019/11/13/Build-build-build-revised-list.html


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

When i was working in Manila I got the RFID Easytrip for the NLEX and it was a god send! Sometimes the cash lanes at the toll plazas were backed up 30 vehicles deep but since there were dedicated lanes ONLY for Easytrip, I didnt have to wait in that nonsense. One of the best purchases I ever made there.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I recently got the chip that is supposed to work on all the toll plazas for all expressways. It was free ( just the 300 initial load to pay) at a toll plaza however to be able to check balance on line etc I still need to go to an outlet and register my vehicle. 

Several emails to the customer service department have gone unanswered.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> Your property location is skyrocketing every month with many investing in the many condo projects on the beach, resorts & housing developments in the hills behind the town proper.
> 
> San Juan TPLEX exit milestone is start date 2021. See no 96, page 27 of 28 on the CNN article below. With Boracay now being a boring place to go with all the restrictions, many of the high rollers, movie stars are hanging out in San Juan now so i'm certain they will be pressured to expedite it to San Juan.
> 
> https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2019/11/13/Build-build-build-revised-list.html


Yes Joe we see this also especially Urbitztondo, San Juan, Taboc etc; we are a little further north on the southern end of Tammocalao Bay. Almost 3 years ago we purchased a house and lot for under PHP 6M and recently the vacant lot next door came on the market for PHP 13M,,,,,, good luck to them achieving that price but seems we got a good deal.

This is positive news that you bring Joe, perhaps in the near future SFC airport will reopen with flights to Manila etc as they used to do, fingers crossed.
Thanks for the links.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

